# 7dp5dt..can i test?



## practical (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello everyone
i had two blastocysts put in 7 days ago. Is it too early to test?


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I would say Yes, but if you are going to test then just treat any result cautiously.  My sister had a blast put back and the clinic told her not to rely on any result earlier then 9pt.

Good luck
Stacey
X


----------



## ruralwriter (Jan 1, 2011)

Did you have an HCG shot close to the transfer? eg pregnyl? If so that can potentially give a false positive if there's any still left in your system. It might also be too early for the embies to be producing HCG themselves so you might get a BFN but get a BFP a few days later!  Good luck anyway!


----------



## practical (Nov 13, 2012)

Dear both, thank you for replying. I went ahead and did it anyway and got a BFN but i am trying to stay positive as have 4 more days to go before the official test date.


----------

